# I NEED BODIES- Central FLA



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

anyone willing to work a haunted trail next Saturday Night?

It's up in the Leesberg Area--

I am in LAke County--but anyone from Orlando and /or surrounding...

You can stay with me overnight if ya want

message me--

thanks MooN~~


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

O.K.....I am there!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Where in Leesburg was it. I worked there for 5 summers.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

actually it was out in Lisbon 
we did really well just had some of our actors in 2 places lol---

one kid peed himself ... a few almost ran into the canal behind the trail (jason stopped them )
Our tour guide had to escort one out just clinging to her crying--
Hey we had a couple of dry run thrus with NO SCARE groups but **shrug**

It was alot of fun


----------

